# Nautilus Clearance - Target



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

If you're looking for a Nautilus for a slightly older child, and thus are not concerned over losing about a year on its expiration, you might want to drop by your local Target.

Target generally clears out its "end of year" Graco models during the last week of July and first week of August. I picked up a Nautilus (date: 10/2008) for $85 today.

The clearance Nautilus(es) were not located by the carseat aisle at my Target (the regularly priced "new year" Nautilus was located there), but were instead stacked on a clearance rack located in the middle of the baby clothing section. I've also seen other Targets put clearance carseats on the end caps in the baby section, and even on the end caps in the back of the store. You might want to ask a employee if they have any clearance Graco carseats left, if you can't find them.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Any chance that those carseats are also affixed with the Canadian National Saety Mark too (a white circle sticker with a Maple Leaf?)....doubtful, but I thought I'd ask since they run $239 here.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eirual* 
Any chance that those carseats are also affixed with the Canadian National Saety Mark too (a white circle sticker with a Maple Leaf?)....doubtful, but I thought I'd ask since they run $239 here.

Seats sold in the US are not certified by CMVSS.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, that is a great deal!


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tilia* 
Wow, that is a great deal!

Yeah, I just got lucky with when the kid was being born, and finding out about Target's graco clearance cycle that year. (I knew the Nautilus "should be" on clearance about now--actually, I suspected I'd missed it because we'd been out of the country.)

Over the past four years, we've bought a Snugride at 50% off ($40), a ComfortSport at 50% off ($40), and a Nautilus at 50% off ($85). Sure, that was three carseats, but in total they've cost us $165. Learning that Target clears out Graco at the end of July was to our definite advantage.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I checked and there are none by us and the woman there looked at me like I was nuts when I asked. All the nautilus there were regular price.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy* 
I checked and there are none by us and the woman there looked at me like I was nuts when I asked. All the nautilus there were regular price.

Yeah, unfortunately, it's really a per-store thing. It's the individual store clearing out the rest of its "out-of-date" back room stock. If the store does a good business in graco products, they may have gotten to this point without them









You might want to call around and ask a couple of stores if they have any clearance graco carseats (if you have more than one store close by).

As for the per-store issue: my aunt now works at a Target where they NEVER sell any of the Britax carseats but they have to take a minimum number into the store each year. They clearance-out going out of date Britax on a different schedule than Graco (I think they do Britax in Feb?), and she got my cousin a Marathon at 75% off last year by just waiting as they proceeded from 30%->50%->75%. Because she knew that they wouldn't even sell them at clearance.

Actually, how about this . . . if you're interested I'll get you the exact sku number off the box of mine, since it's the sku of the last model year (I'll do this tonight; at work until 6pm). Then you can just call any nearby stores and ask Target customer service if they have any more of the product with that sku in stock, and they can look it up in the computer for you.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

The bar code number from the clearance Nautilus is:

47406 10100

I've had customer service reps at various Target locations be able to look up clearance items by bar code number for me over the phone and tell me if their location had any in stock. (When I did this, I was trying to assemble a patio set from a set that had been clearanced and ended up getting my six chairs from 3 different Targets.)

There is also a code on the red clearance tag: 030 09 1637. I believe that's a Target-specific item number that they may be able to look up the item by, but I'm not 100% sure. The Nautilus is item 1637 according to elsewhere on its box.

EDITED: from looking around at some deals discussion sites online, if you call Target you might want to try having them do a lookup by the second number (030 09 1637) first. That's the Target internal stocking number.

Apparently some places have seen the Nautilus marked down in the past two weeks to 75% off/$43. Wows. But most Targets are out of them, because they started the markdown process 3 weeks ago.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

no luck at my target.. all sold out. but the evenflo discovery was on clearance and there were a bunch of them. so I guess they do evenflo around this time as well.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

Ugh, I wish I'd have waited! I bought a Nautilus last week for $150. *pouts*


----------



## chrstene (Dec 11, 2007)

If you don't mind me asking, which "print"/color was the nautilus you found on clearance? I have looked in 3 different target stores...best I could find was a "price cut" on the Wilkes color - the brown and tan one. and it was still $170.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cschick* 
If you're looking for a Nautilus for a slightly older child, and thus are not concerned over losing about a year on its expiration, you might want to drop by your local Target.

Target generally clears out its "end of year" Graco models during the last week of July and first week of August. I picked up a Nautilus (date: 10/2008) for $85 today.

The clearance Nautilus(es) were not located by the carseat aisle at my Target (the regularly priced "new year" Nautilus was located there), but were instead stacked on a clearance rack located in the middle of the baby clothing section. I've also seen other Targets put clearance carseats on the end caps in the baby section, and even on the end caps in the back of the store. You might want to ask a employee if they have any clearance Graco carseats left, if you can't find them.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I just bought a nautilus on Friday...I found one at a good price. I'll post more about it tomorrow...I'm super tired and have to get to sleep!


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrstene* 
If you don't mind me asking, which "print"/color was the nautilus you found on clearance? I have looked in 3 different target stores...best I could find was a "price cut" on the Wilkes color - the brown and tan one. and it was still $170.

It was the gray one.

I suspect that most places are probably completely out of the older Nautiluses at this point, since they originally went on clearance over a month ago.


----------



## chrstene (Dec 11, 2007)

Found a Matrix nautilus on amazon for 144 w/free shipping. I guess I'll be going with that one. it's black/silver with red accents. not girly, but i guess that's good so my little guy can use it when he grows into it too.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrstene* 
Found a Matrix nautilus on amazon for 144 w/free shipping. I guess I'll be going with that one. it's black/silver with red accents. not girly, but i guess that's good so my little guy can use it when he grows into it too.

OK, WAIT WAIT! Maybe I can save you some money if you're willing to call and spend an extra 10 minutes...

what I did was use this one, and this is the same model:

http://www.babysupermarket.com/baby/...lus3in1CarSeat

and got diapers.com to price match (and they price match exactly as babysupermarket is free shipping over $100).

You can just call, and they'll create an account if you don't have one already.

Then share the website with them etc. and they'll input that in your account for your.

Then, after you log in and add the nautilus to your cart, you can also use two coupon codes. First, go add a pack of diapers to cart (for $10 off your first diaper order--BABY2010). Then, you can also do the second bonus code for 10% off everything else--PLUS10PCT. I actually put in a jumbo pack of pampers for $9.99-1.00 instant coupon on website= 8.99 coupon. So, actually it was better than just using the 10% code--because you wind up getting a buck and free diapers, which I could have done, but it's nice to have some extra disposibles around anyhow. And, I've never bought pampers before so want to see what they're about anyhow!

So, it wound up being $115.98 total shipped for a pack of pampers (I think jumbo, they're like 55 diapers) and the nautilus.

Yeah, I know I'm really creative...









Just got it from UPS and I remembered to post back here!


----------



## chrstene (Dec 11, 2007)

WOW! creative work....my shopping "idol"!! thank you for sharing! nak


----------

